# 1984 buick century interior lights stay on



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

It's possible, but even though I understand that it happened when you pressure washed under the hood, the first thing that I would check is the contact switches in the door jambs; I'd try some WD40 on them while you work them in and out. If that doesn't do it, I'd remove and check them with an ohmmeter. Again, not that it couln't be something under the hood, but I would consider one of those switches more likely to be the culprit. And I'd start with the front ones, because, depending on how the body panels are configured, it is conceivable that you go water to those switches from the pressure washer.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

so I just check the contacts in the door switch for continuity in the open and closed position?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes. Or, I should say that it was that simple for years anyway, and I haven't had to mess with one for a long time, but think that your '84 will still have the plungers sticking out of the jambs with a nut holding each switch in place. When the door is closed the switch does not make contact, and when the door is open it does make contact. You will have to remove the kick panels or other trim, in order to reach the switch from the back side, then remove the nut, and the switch should come right out. Obviously, disconnect your battery first.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

I found the problem. its the door switch on the drivers side. its not long enough to be depressed when the door closes


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

thehvacguy said:


> I found the problem. its the door switch on the drivers side. its not long enough to be depressed when the door closes


I had a similar issue on my '83 Grand Prix. I simply put a stick-on piece of rubber (I think it was a rubber non-skid foot for something) onto the door so that it would depress the plunger the rest of the way.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

I used a sheetmetal screw


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

The spring is probably broke, and the screw may last for as long as you have the vehicle, but your local auto parts store should have a replacement for not to much $$.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

are you talking about the spring inside the switch? cause I pushed on it with my finger and it didnt feel broken. they origionally had a piece of wood there and it got compacted over time. I put the screw right where the depression was on the wood


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, I was referring to the spring inside the switch, but it sounds like it is okay, so you are probably all set.


----------

